# Keep your fingers crossed



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We haven't had a litter since the Inky/Hank litter where we got Oliver and spot and two others that are in wonderful pet homes. We were so very pleased with the conformation and personalities of the puppies in this litter, we decided to breed Wendy to Hank too. Wendy is out 1st Hav's only daughter and very closely related to Inky. The babies aren't due for 8 more weeks and were really hope the stork comes and with at least one nice female!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Puppies! How exciting! So we are counting down to mid-June?

I think we need pics of Wendy and Hank so we can imagine all of the cute possible combinations.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats...will keep fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck for a great litter, Becky!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

You mean there's no pictures of the, hum, should I say, playing the piano part, so we know for it sure it, hum, took? :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! puppies!!! praying for a girl!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Becky, hope your dreams come true.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Wishing you a great litter, Becky! I'll be watching!

Sat, 21 Apr 2012 20:48:41 (PDT)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope you get your girl!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh boy puppy's! I just know you will have a girl or to or three and they will all have the jumping on the table gene


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll try to put up a pic of Wendy in the next two weeks. A busy week and dog shows next weekend. Hank may have a pic on Tootle's thread; can't remember, but he is on the Wyhaven web site (CH Los Perritos Family Tradition at Wyhaven)


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for hoping for girls. Mostly, hoping for puppies and if they are all boys, ok, I'll keep one (if they are as nice as Inky's litter). I really prefer the boys. Wanting a girl because SOX, Wendy's mother is retired.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

*keeping my fingers crossed that you get exactly what you'd like*

I'm sure they'll be awesome no matter what.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

On puppy watch....(better than poop watch, that's for sure.)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Puppies, Puppies, Puppies!!!! Can't wait. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh yeah pupsters on the way...best of luck for a girl.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Best of luck and yes at least one girl! Make for sure your camera is charged in June!
We always want pictures.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll try to add a pic or two of Wendy, though they are a couple years old.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, today Wendy is 4 years old!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a good looking girl. Happy 4th Wendy. I bet you're getting excited Becky.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Wendy! You're a beautiful girl!

Becky, I hope you get the girl you want - they're my favorites!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy bithday, Wendy!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

May the 4th be with you, Wendy & Becky!!!

She is adorable. Can't wait to see if the babies will look like her!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Wendy your a beautiful girl. Becky hope you get your girl.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

They came yesterday. We thought we'd have one but we have two: a black and white Irish pied girl and a black and white parti boy. Pups and Wendy are doing fine. Hank's human mother told him, I think and we congratulated the maternal grandparents. I'll try to attach a pic. Hard to see the puppies because Wendy kept wanting to make a body ball around them It was taken a little while after they were whelped.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:whoo:Such a good thing, a boy and a girl...wow, will you keep both of them now? It will be hard to let one go since you wanted a girl and love the boys too. So happy for your Becky...


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Exciting!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

AWWW! Puppies! Their little bums look cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Now that I can uncross my fingers, they were getting cramped. Congrats! Sometime wishes do come true!


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations on the new puppies.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a perfect little pair! Congratulations what are their names!
Aussie and Harriet

Lucy and Desi 
Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations Becky. More pics. lol


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What happy news - two puppies :welcome: for Wendy and Hank (and you!). Congrats!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Love those Black and Whites!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations!! I'm a black and white fan. too!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Whoohoo Becky!!! NICE!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, congratulations, Becky! What a sweet family. And you KNOW I have a soft spot for B&W's!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

When my girly comes in heat our pupsters will be related, the boy I'm using is a full sister to Naughty but Nice and a Pan son. I'm hoping for black and whites too although I don't think there's much doubt about it. A small litter would be nice then I'll not have to adopt any out.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations - glad everything went well...and I too am partial to B&W!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats!!! You don't have to look far to see that I LOVE their coloring. can't wait to see more pics of them growing up.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I took a couple more pics today, hope I can attach. Don't have names yet but know it won't be Lucy and Desi. I think overused and my DH really didn't like that program.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Nothing sweeter than puppies and these two are so cute. Great job Wendy and Hank. Tucker is a B&W so I'm partial to those. I would love to have a B&W female and call her Tilly.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Great looking babies! Looks like they are going to have great fur too


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look how sweet they look.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice comments, momma and pups, so far, are doing great. I'm not getting much done for watching them and telling Wendy what a good mother she is. 
I did an outcross (probably to Tom's dismay) because I kept seeing a same minor fault in my dogs that I hoped to get rid of. I did the same with Inky and all 4 didn't have the fault and decided to repeat with Wendy to the same dog. Prior, mine were all closely line bred on a same dog as Tom's, but I think our problem came from the tail female side.
We are very pleased with the pups.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*puppies*

These were taken Wed., they were 1 week. The 1 of them, the girl "touchdown", the boy yawning and boy face.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Becky, they are beautiful!!! Will you keep both of them?? I know it would be hard to let one go.. I don't know how you can get anything done, except watching them...enjoy, it will go by too quickly...love that puppy breath!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute, Congrats!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What precious little pups!!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, they are so cute. Love those little faces!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable, Becky!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What cute little faces, they are so small. I would not be able to get anything done either.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwww! So cute!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations. The pups are so cute. Can't wait the see what you are going to name them.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations. They look wonderful!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Pups have their eyes open, the boy - all the way and nicely shaped; the girl about 1/2 way like her brother was yesterday. Flynn, I don't know if I'll keep both, time will tell. I wanted a girl and got one. I love any variety of black but am partial to parti colored and to boys. If I don't keep the girl, I have a great home for her. Who knows?
I am having a hard time getting much done, wanting to be with Wendy and the puppies but do know they need quiet time too.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Wendy's puppies*

No names yet, getting close. Puppies have their eyes open, are getting more coordinated and beginning to play. They are 3 weeks old today and I'm attaching a photo I took of them today.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So cute!!! They have grown so much.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Puppy kisses. So adorable!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish I could just foster puppies for the rest of my life. What fun. DH is so against another one that Rosie will be my only one. How I envy you.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Just beautiful, Becky.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

They are too cute for words!! SO happy for you Becky!! Puppy breath is wonderful. Hugs to them both!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So envious!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments. The puppies were moved yesterday to the puppy playpen in the livingroom. The adult dogs can see them now (though I don't take them out of the playpen yet when the adults are in there) Wendy can be out and still see them. She is an awesome mother. The little boy, the parti, has a name: Nick or Nicky. My other 2 partis have names from Charles Dickens works and Nick is for Nicholas Nickelby (sp?, I'll look it up prior to regestering him). Little girl is still little girl for now, getting close but not there yet. The boy is more playful and outgoing, the girl sweet but more laid back. Any name ideas? I'm looking for something that will hopefully bring her out and shine.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. The puppies were moved yesterday to the puppy playpen in the livingroom. The adult dogs can see them now (though I don't take them out of the playpen yet when the adults are in there) Wendy can be out and still see them. She is an awesome mother. The little boy, the parti, has a name: Nick or Nicky. My other 2 partis have names from Charles Dickens works and Nick is for Nicholas Nickelby (sp?, I'll look it up prior to regestering him). Little girl is still little girl for now, getting close but not there yet. The boy is more playful and outgoing, the girl sweet but more laid back. Any name ideas? I'm looking for something that will hopefully bring her out and shine.


I am trying to think of a name that shouts..hey world look at me!!! A Liza type name.. Maybe someone else will think of something too...
Camilla, Kate, Madonna,


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. The puppies were moved yesterday to the puppy playpen in the livingroom. The adult dogs can see them now (though I don't take them out of the playpen yet when the adults are in there) Wendy can be out and still see them. She is an awesome mother. The little boy, the parti, has a name: Nick or Nicky. My other 2 partis have names from Charles Dickens works and Nick is for Nicholas Nickelby (sp?, I'll look it up prior to regestering him). Little girl is still little girl for now, getting close but not there yet. The boy is more playful and outgoing, the girl sweet but more laid back. Any name ideas? I'm looking for something that will hopefully bring her out and shine.


If you like Dickens [as I do] how about Little Dorrit?She was an inspirational character.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. The puppies were moved yesterday to the puppy playpen in the livingroom. The adult dogs can see them now (though I don't take them out of the playpen yet when the adults are in there) Wendy can be out and still see them. She is an awesome mother. The little boy, the parti, has a name: Nick or Nicky. My other 2 partis have names from Charles Dickens works and Nick is for Nicholas Nickelby (sp?, I'll look it up prior to regestering him). Little girl is still little girl for now, getting close but not there yet. The boy is more playful and outgoing, the girl sweet but more laid back. Any name ideas? I'm looking for something that will hopefully bring her out and shine.


Here is a listing of all the Dicken's characters for inspiration:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Dickensian_characters

I like Pip, even though it was a boy in great expectations, it feels more like a girls' name to me!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*my puppies*

My puppies are 8 1/2 week old already. I haven't looked here for a while because of the olympics (or any of my other regular places I look). They both have names: as you know, the male is Nicky (Nicholas Nickleby) and the girl is Zippity (Song of the South). I'm definitely keeping Zippity and change my mind almost daily about Nicky (don't really need another male but he is so darn cute). They BAER tested normal, as expected and have had their 1st shot. For now, I'm just enjoying them. I like keeping 2 pups from the same litter since they have someone their own size to play with, but.....
In any case, enjoy the picture.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They are beautiful! It seems like only last week they were born, they have grown.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sooo adorable!!!! A couple of cuties!!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I want to kiss their little pink padded paws! So, so cute!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

So cute!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Becky, that's why I couldn't be a breeder - I would want to keep them all! They are so adorable! I love black & white!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So totally adorable...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They're too cute for words, Becky!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Becky Chittenden said:


> My puppies are 8 1/2 week old already. I haven't looked here for a while because of the olympics (or any of my other regular places I look). They both have names: as you know, the male is Nicky (Nicholas Nickleby) and the girl is Zippity (Song of the South). I'm definitely keeping Zippity and change my mind almost daily about Nicky (don't really need another male but he is so darn cute). They BAER tested normal, as expected and have had their 1st shot. For now, I'm just enjoying them. I like keeping 2 pups from the same litter since they have someone their own size to play with, but.....
> In any case, enjoy the picture.


The girl has more white? Both are beautiful..


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Becky- what beauties! I think you should keep them both for sure!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Both beautiful...I adore the one on the right. Black and whites are my favs...I'd keep them both.:biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Perfect little pups!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice things you said about the puppies. The one with the most white (he's a parti) is the boy. I'm still trying to decide whether to keep him or not.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

He's a doll...me and my black and white addiction. :biggrin1:


----------

